# Photo of the month - Winner for July is...



## Arch (Sep 2, 2008)

Sleepy Shopkeeper by Conradtan!... Grats!







and the runner up is...

Peanuts... with Two E-Sessions #6... Grats!






Well done to the both of you and all the nominies :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! (And all the nominees!  There were so many great images, I'm sure many of the voters had the same problem I did, of trying to narrow it down to just one vote.)


----------



## K_Pugh (Sep 2, 2008)

Wasn't so difficult for me to choose, click the one i nominated for!  so well done Conradtan :thumbsup:.

Well done to Peanuts as well, a worthy runner-up no doubt.. a great shoot, so many wonderful images!


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 2, 2008)

Was a great group of photos, grats to conradtan


----------



## invisible (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats to the winner and the runner-up! Tremendous captures, very well deserved 1 and 2.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats Conradtan!! Thanks for everyone who voted


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice photos. Congratulations to the winner and the runner - up. Great shoots!:thumbup:


----------



## Elijahsnap (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the guy with the hats. It draws me in because I love old fashioned hats like a lot of those. Personally I wonder if he ever gets bored and tries on a bunch of those hats.


----------

